# 1st Time Venison smoke



## 912smoker (Feb 1, 2021)

Had fresh backstrap and tenderloin in the freezer, a little time and fuel so thought I'd give it a go.  Rubbed the meat with SPG then practiced on my bacon wrapping,,,,and obviously need more practice ! Dusted the bacon with Meat Church Honey Bacon rub and set temp at 250.  Left them alone for 1 1/2 hrs and IT was at 130. Was not satisfied with the texture of the bacon so bumpted the temp up to 400. Turned them a couple of times and they turned out better than expected. Bacon had a good bite and venison was med rare and juicy. Sorry still working on my pic skills too !


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 1, 2021)

looks good from here


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks like it turned out awesome! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 1, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> looks good from here


Thanks Jim I was very pleased with the results


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 1, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks like it turned out awesome! Nice job!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan . Even the wife that prefers med well said it was good lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 1, 2021)

I'd tear up a big plate of that. Nice work


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow, looks great. I may steal that idea for my next chunk of backstrap.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks great to me I can't eat pictures.

Warren


----------



## jmusser (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks tasty from here. Love the bacon color and wrap. Looks like it crisped up nice


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 2, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I'd tear up a big plate of that. Nice work


Thanks Jake and finished it off last night !


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 2, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Wow, looks great. I may steal that idea for my next chunk of backstrap.


Thanks I was very pleased with the outcome !


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 2, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great to me I can't eat pictures.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren hopefully I'll get better with the lens lol


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 2, 2021)

jmusser said:


> Looks tasty from here. Love the bacon color and wrap. Looks like it crisped up nice


Thanks . The Honey Bacon rub gave it a great color and extra flavor. Cranking up the heat at the end really helped with the texture also


----------

